# what are the chances



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

what are the chances 4 rbp would breed n a 50 gal breeder? i dont think i have any and never wanted to but im lookin into it more. i have a long time before there even big enough to breed


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I have 3 Reds in a 75 gallon right now and they just bred for the 2nd time last night. I would say to just put 3 of them in that 50 gallon. If you use the standard rule of 20 gallons per piranha, you are still gonna be high, but not as high as you would be with 4 of them. Good luck!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well i didnt explain my self. they start to breed around 7 inches rite? well if i had 4 of them then i could pic the 3 or maby even 2 i wanted to keep and breed


----------

